# What Hand Cleaner?



## HBilly1022 (Apr 13, 2017)

What hand cleaner do you use? I'm using GOJO Natural Orange but find it doesn't do a very good job (at least not using cold water, which is all I have in the shop). I have to wash my hands with soap after using the GOJO in order to get them clean. I end up washing my hands quite often during the day because they get so dirty from handling the raw materials, using the machines and cleaning up.


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been in automotive for, errr, a few years; tried most all of them. Zep Cherry here and at home.  I find GoJo equivalent to trying to wash in used 90W gear oil.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 13, 2017)

Recently after many years of not using Goop I am now using it again. I have to tell you that the government has not been kind to this industry, as this product isn't as good as I use to remember. It does loosen the grim but, in order to fully clean yourself off you have to use soap and water to remove the product from your hands, twice. It works but, not as well as I remember before the ingredient change. There is still nothing like good soap, warm water, and a nail brush to clean your hands thoroughly. I am allergic to anything with fragrance in it and have to be careful of the products I use. I can not use the orange GoJo (fragrance), I will be itching for weeks.


----------



## fradish (Apr 13, 2017)

I really like Permatex's hand cleaner.  You can get it on Amazon and at least my local 
Tractor Supply carries it.  One thing I like about it over one of the GoJo orange cleaners
I've tried is that there is no grit in it.  I've never been crazy about washing that grit down 
the drain...


----------



## dlane (Apr 13, 2017)

Dawn dishwashing soap, the blue stuff, saves wildlife, 
Best I've found for oil, dirt, grease,


----------



## Redmech (Apr 13, 2017)

On my service truck where I normally don't have water, I like Joe's handcleaner with no pumice. At home, with running water, I like stuff with pumice. And a nail brush is a must. Hydraulic oil works wonders to get the grit out of the creases in the skin, but then you have to wash the hydraulic oil off, but that's not much of an issue.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 13, 2017)

Dawn dish soap... but only need a quick wash up after taking my blue nitrile gloves off.
I swear it seems like a box of gloves costs less than hand cleaner and it is much easier to clean up the sink after.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 13, 2017)

You will know I am Old School, when I say that I have been using the same brand of hand cleaner for 67+ years. "Boraxo" Powered Hand Soap. ---- John


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 13, 2017)

dlane said:


> Dawn dishwashing soap, the blue stuff, saves wildlife,
> Best I've found for oil, dirt, grease,


x2.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 13, 2017)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> You will know I am Old School, when I say that I have been using the same brand of hand cleaner for 67+ years. "Boraxo" Powered Hand Soap. ---- John



Is that like Comet powdered cleaner? I had forgotten about that stuff, it worked like gang busters.


----------



## royesses (Apr 13, 2017)

GoJo has always worked for me since the early 1960's. I use the pumice with lanolin variety. The plain old GoJo from years ago was great for use without water. Most likely the formula has changed though. When I know I'm gonna get really dirty I use a product called Invisible Glove. It used to be Dupont protect in the 60's. Nothing sticks to your skin with that applied. Just washes off with water or GoJo. My dad had some detectives (his friends) try to get his finger prints with that stuff on his hands. They couldn't get fingerprints from anything he touched.  Probably why Dupont took their version off the market.

Roy


----------



## WesPete66 (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been using good ole Lava bar soap lately, works great! But then I have to use the wife's perfumee stuff to get the Lava smell off.  It's warm enough now to put a bottle of something liquid back out in the shop now.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 13, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> I've been in automotive for, errr, a few years; tried most all of them. Zep Cherry here and at home.  I find GoJo equivalent to trying to wash in used 90W gear oil.



It looks awesome, gonna try me some.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/ZEP-48-oz-Cherry-Bomb-Hand-Cleaner-ZUCBHC48CA/207077695


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 13, 2017)

I used to use a protective hand cream called "invisible glove" before starting my day or touching the dirty greasy stuff, I'm not sure if the formula has changed over the years but at the time there was nothing like it , all the grime and black grease just washes  away with warm water and soap. 
https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Magic-5...s=nvisible+Glove+Protective+Hand+Coating&th=1


----------



## Mach89 (Apr 13, 2017)

Dawn dish soap or fast orange. The only two I use at home.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 13, 2017)

call me old school , but i use a combination of Borax with Dawn dish soap drizzled on top


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 13, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I used to use a protective hand cream called "invisible glove" before starting my day or touching the dirty greasy stuff, I'm not sure if the formula has changed over the years but at the time there was nothing like it , all the grime and black grease just washes  away with warm water and soap.
> https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Magic-5215-Invisible-Protective/dp/B000BPEPA0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1492111006&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=nvisible+Glove+Protective+Hand+Coating&th=1


I used to use it too. It was good.
Now I use fast orange w/pumice by permatex.  The pumice really helps


----------



## higgite (Apr 13, 2017)

Tide laundry detergent powder.

Tom


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 13, 2017)

dlane said:


> Dawn dishwashing soap, the blue stuff, saves wildlife,
> Best I've found for oil, dirt, grease,


My go to now is 1 part Dawn 3-4 parts Dr. Bronners 5 parts water.
I was using dilute Dr.B on dry hands then adding a drop of dawn to cut the hard  stuff but this is easier.
On a side note I'm testing it as a short term metal prep/storing spray for keeping flash rust at bay after rinsing electrolyte solution off.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## billd (Apr 13, 2017)

A friend just put me onto a very good hand cleaner that isn't a hand cleaner at all but works really well! I keep a tube of cheap hand cream in the shop, big squirt, rub in and wipe off dirt and excess hand cream on a paper towel. Look for a hand cream with lanolin. Give it a try, I'll never use hand cleaner again.


----------



## dlane (Apr 13, 2017)

rub in hand lotion before getting greesey , hands clean up much easier


----------



## kvt (Apr 13, 2017)

Have used many diff ones,   still looking on something that will not be as bad,   My hands dry, split, crack and bleed,  thus need something to take the grime off without being to harsh.   So far have not found much,   I go through a lot of HF nitirl gloves    trying to keep most of the stuff off my hands.     My hands are so bad that the Gov cannot even get good finger prints when they try to take them for my work.      Real pain.


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 13, 2017)

fast orange with pumice followed by a warm water and lava soap


----------



## whitmore (Apr 13, 2017)

Regular unscented no-pumice GoJo, with a hand brush, to start.
Wet washrag, with a squirt of liquid soap, to get the GoJo off.

The hand brush and washrag look terrible, but work great.

Rinse and finish up with a hand lotion containing glycerine (so
the hands don't start itching an hour later...).   
Better, if I think about it, to just put on some disposable gloves.
I keep a couple of pairs of those, in baggies, in my auto toolkit.


----------



## royesses (Apr 13, 2017)

A side benefit of regular GoJo is cleaning dirty test leads and rubber handles. It makes them like new. I used to use it for cleaning battery cables when I was doing Corvette rebuilds.
I must use a lanolin hand cream on my hands, otherwise my hands crack and bleed. A really heavy duty hand cream is Hydrophor Ointment. My local pharmacy carries it and so do Amazon and other online stores. It seems to be like Vaseline but it dries down after rubbing for a while and allows moisture in.

Roy


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 13, 2017)

Half dollar puddle of clean motor oil in your palm.  Massage all the grease and dirt follow with a clean shop rag then wash up with regular soap and water.   Beats all them fancy cleaners hands down.


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 13, 2017)

Stoko kresto 2000.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow, lots of choices. Might take a while to go through them all to see which is the best ....... or maybe just try a few. I have used some gel hand cleaner that Canadian Tire sells under their name and really like it but it only comes in small containers that don't last long. The product does a very good job of cleaning grease and grime plus leaves your hands feeling like they got moisturized. Maybe I'll give that a go again or next time I hit home depot I'll get the Cherry Zep.

I think warm water would go along way to helping clean up but it's not available in my shop and it's too far from the house to run a hot water line. Maybe time to install one of those on demand heaters.


----------



## gzoerner (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been using Simple Green.  Just spray it on my hands and the grease and grime comes right off.  I follow it with regular hand soap.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 13, 2017)

kvt said:


> Have used many diff ones,   still looking on something that will not be as bad,   My hands dry, split, crack and bleed,  thus need something to take the grime off without being to harsh.   So far have not found much,   I go through a lot of HF nitirl gloves    trying to keep most of the stuff off my hands.     My hands are so bad that the Gov cannot even get good finger prints when they try to take them for my work.      Real pain.


Try some bag balm for your hands. I put some on when my hands crack and bleed at night b4 bed and in the morn they are much better. It's used for cow udders (the machines make them sore) but it's great for humans. Amazingly fast results.


----------



## Mach89 (Apr 13, 2017)

Since we're on the subject, at work we use a gritty green hand cleaner (no sure of name), but I have found that it not only cleans hands good, but also does great at cleaning machined parts to make them shine. Any time I make something that I want to look good, I clean it with that stuff. So hand cleaner can be for more than just hands


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 14, 2017)

HBilly, warm/hot water is a must. Makes any hand cleaner more effective or at least makes it more comfortable.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fast Orange with pumice for me.  Only thing I don't like is when I miss rubbing a spot on my hands, so when I rinse the  Fast Orange off, it'll clearly show where I failed to rub.  And you can't really use more Fast Orange unless you dry your hands before putting more on. :-(

But I also grew up washing my hands using Sunlight laundry soap...


----------



## GeneV (Apr 15, 2017)

A squirt of wd-40 in hands, rub together a few time, wipe off with a rag.  Works great.


----------



## Ropetangler (Apr 15, 2017)

If any of you know of someone making bio diesel, a bi-product is glycerine. This can be further treated to make the best hand cleaner I have used. It gets pretty well anything off and just washes away in water, and leaves your hands soft like you have used skin lotion. Glycerine is a product of soap making too but soap manufacturers remove the glycerine because the cosmetics industry pays more for it I have heard.  
As several others have mentioned, clean oil or grease worked into dirty areas, then wiped off with paper towels also does a good job. For really dirty skin , you may have to repeat once or twice, wipe off on paper towels then wash in soap and water to remove the grease or oil, but glycerine is better.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mach89 said:


> Since we're on the subject, at work we use a gritty green hand cleaner (no sure of name), but I have found that it not only cleans hands good, but also does great at cleaning machined parts to make them shine. Any time I make something that I want to look good, I clean it with that stuff. So hand cleaner can be for more than just hands


I had a woman at the wrecking yard tell me the same thing. She buys whatever is at the dollar store. You know THAT price is right...


----------



## LarryJ (Apr 15, 2017)

HBilly1022 said:


> What hand cleaner do you use? I'm using GOJO Natural Orange but find it doesn't do a very good job (at least not using cold water, which is all I have in the shop). I have to wash my hands with soap after using the GOJO in order to get them clean. I end up washing my hands quite often during the day because they get so dirty from handling the raw materials, using the machines and cleaning up.



Some tips I learnd as an auto mechanic:  

1)  Rub hand cleaner on your hands BEFORE you work if you don't wear gloves.  It makes your hands come cleaner after working.

2)  I prefer non-grit style unless I forgot to prep before working and I got some thick, dirty grease/rust on my hands.

3)  Wear HF nitrile gloves when you work to keep the dirt off your hands and out from under your fingernails.  I used to buy only the blue (5mil) but found that the white (3mil) are cheaper and pretty tough. They replaced latex for everything I do except rough work, when I wear leather gloves (HF 61459 work gloves outlast most others and are blackberry thorn-proof, almost).  Another good glove is the knit dipped in polyurethane .

I really enjoy not having ugly grease and dirt under my fingernails nowadays.


----------



## buster (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm 68 and my mom showed me this many years ago to get all kinds of crud off my paws - apply butter, rub hands until well coated with slobber then sprinkle sugar on and rub for as long as it takes (usually 5 min or so). Rinse and wash with hand soap and your hands will be clean and oh-so-smooth! Your wives will especially appreciate that part!


----------



## WyoGreen (Apr 15, 2017)

I use a product called Pinerite, made in Colorado. It works great.
http://www.pinerite.com/


----------



## ragsflh (Apr 15, 2017)

snapon hand cleaner.works best


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 15, 2017)

Back in the old days after a day of working on cars or motorcycles there was nothing that would get my hands really clean...except for liquid chlorine bleach (the household variety). Even Gojo with pumice would not get it all out of the crevasses. Liquid bleach did an amazing job and left my hands soft too. Any cuts got disinfected. I don't know what the state of California thinks of washing with chlorine bleach but so far so good.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 15, 2017)

LarryJ said:


> Some tips I learnd as an auto mechanic:
> 
> 1)  Rub hand cleaner on your hands BEFORE you work if you don't wear gloves.  It makes your hands come cleaner after working.



A good mild soap that conditions your skin for easier cleaning afterwards is this:
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/caprina-fresh-milk-soap/6000090566438

It is also good for washing off the harsher cleaners like Gojo that are hard to rinse off completely.


----------



## Joe Gandalf (Apr 15, 2017)

I second (or third, or...) Boraxo! Nothing else - other than the generic equivalents - works as well. The only exception is when I have a thick layer of oil or grease; then I turn to the waterless cleaners, usually followed by Boraxo. I have an antique Boraxo dispenser, but a repurposed "grated cheese" container works well.

One secret to getting Boraxo to work properly is to first wet your hands, only use a small amount of the soap, and when it seems time to rinse it off, just add some more water & scrub some more. I'm really glad that the shop where I used to work had a dispenser at the sink - otherwise I might never have discovered the versatility of the stuff. When you are done for the day, a quick follow-up with regular bar soap will rid your hands of the kinda sticky feeling that Boraxo leaves behind.


----------



## tonydi (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow, hadn't thought about Boraxo powdered hand cleaner in decades!  These days I just use Dawn dish soap like many others here.  But since I'm in the kitchen I put a squirt of Dawn in one hand and grab the salt shaker and toss some into the Dawn.  The extra scrubbing power really helps.

And then an hour later my wife wants to know how the salt shaker got so dirty......;-)


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 15, 2017)

I started just using the diluted dr. Bronners on dry hands while the water was warming up. It has a nice wetting ability that the dawn seems to lack. But the bronners didn't lift the heavier grease like the dawn,  so I'd add a drop o dawn and it worked great,  but I got tired of working out of two bottles...


----------



## gdavila (Apr 15, 2017)

Zep TKO


----------



## British Steel (Apr 16, 2017)

Myself, for real ground-in dirt I've found there's nothing better than making pastry....

What I've discovered for bitumen adhesive  (e.g. for shed roofing felt) is blue plastic gloves with a good squirt of baby oil in 'em, wear for 10-15 minutes while you drink a well-deserved beer looking like a weirdo then just wipe off with rag. Hands are soft as a baby's bum after, but smell better.

Dave H  (the other one)


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 16, 2017)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> You will know I am Old School, when I say that I have been using the same brand of hand cleaner for 67+ years. "Boraxo" Powered Hand Soap. ---- John


I wish I could find it locally!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 16, 2017)

Cheeseking said:


> Half dollar puddle of clean motor oil in your palm.  Massage all the grease and dirt follow with a clean shop rag then wash up with regular soap and water.   Beats all them fancy cleaners hands down.


Yup!  Have done the same thing myself for many years. 

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello (Apr 16, 2017)

KFC (fried chicken for those not in the States) works well.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 16, 2017)

I was going to mention that a grilled cheese sandwich works great. It never fails that you wash up really, really well and then go to a local diner for lunch. If your sandwich or fries are greasy enough (and it doesn't take much) you always end up leaving black fingerprints all over your coffee cup and the waitress ends up thinking you're a total slob.


----------



## gonzo (Apr 16, 2017)

I keep a spray bottle of 5 0/50 water and Simple Green. Then wipe with a paper towel.
This gets most of it off and then follow up with regular hand soap when I get back into the house.


----------



## Leggman (Apr 17, 2017)

Dawn dish soap


----------



## loggerhogger (Apr 18, 2017)

Boraxo. Can't beat it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60 (Apr 18, 2017)

For cracking skin try some "bag balm" from any feed store.

For hands we use dawn and orange gojo but the brush is key as it actually does the work.

We have a secret when doing nasty tasks like under car work and it does great.

Get some laundry soap as DW usually has something thru do not like but was on sale or Tide.

Mix a strong batch in a bucket and place a rag in it and place that near where dirty work is.

As you get dirty simply graphics rag and scrub off crud and continue working.

It keeps you clean and helps spreading as yiu always need to scratch or get something and dirty hands spread to whatever to touch.

Leaves a soap film that further protects skin from oil soaking.

Rise at sink or have a water only bucket close if needed.

Last work under oily jeep resulted in zero cross - staining and we left the nasty stuff in the "task bucket" and not the sink or any other place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gibson (Apr 18, 2017)

*GOJO 7255-D2 PRO TDX Natural Orange Pumice Scrubber Hand Cleaner and Dispenser Starter Kit*
I think this is only available for use in the dispenser


----------



## webphut (Apr 18, 2017)

Lava bar and a soft fruit and vegetable brush. Tried everything else, always come back to the lava.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lava soap and a scrub brush, back in the fifties my brother used to get some hand cleaner made out of ammonia, kerosene, and I don't know what else.  It got your hands clean and let you know where every cut and scrape was.  Kind of harsh but worked well.


----------



## webphut (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, I will admit, the best cleaners I have used all are labeled up the nazi wazoo with cancer and this and that and what not. When I was a machinist, I thought acetone was the best hand cleaner ever. But yeah, I fund lava bar and a soft brush is hard to beat, maybe add a few drops of dawn liquid soap to break the oil and grease little easier, but it works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pablo (Apr 27, 2017)

i used  something called crestore white color pummice infused gas station approved


----------



## Toysinthehood (Apr 29, 2017)

This is unhealthy I'm pretty certain. When I worked in an impeller grinding\polishing/deburr (tyvek hood and suit with ac) cell we used mean green. It doesn't get everything but it worked well for sweat mixed with brass, cast iron, bronze and stainless dust.

Sent from my RCT6513W87 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellkell (Apr 29, 2017)

I was shocked how well baby oil (mineral oil) works.  It helps even more if you rub some in prior to doing any work.


----------



## bearbon (May 1, 2017)

Stop wasting money. I've tried all the big name hand cleaners but the best I ever used is the Tarkelp hand cleaner sold at Harbor Freight. Made in the USA and a lot cheaper than all the rest. My hands get pretty grimy working on old tractors and machines but this stuff removes it all and is easy on the skin. Even my wife uses it! I buy a tub every time I stop by HF.


----------



## Old Dog (May 1, 2017)

Reinol K works like magic. Wet your hands rub a small amount in keep rubbing then wash off in cold water. It works on clothes as well. Smooth clean hands. It's pricy and usually you have to buy quite a lot so I split an order with friends 
One 2 kg tub lasts years. I was introduced to it by some Printers who used it to get oil based inks off their hands Swarfeaga, Orange goop etc are poor in comparison


----------



## Splat (May 1, 2017)

I usually have this stuff on-hand so I mix good dish detergent with mineral oil to get the first layers of grease and crud off. Then just the detergent. Sometimes I'll add a little powder cleaner like Bon Ami. Haven't had any problems yet...and the little orange people on the chartreuse ponies like it too.


----------



## eeler1 (May 1, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> call me old school , but i use a combination of Borax with Dawn dish soap drizzled on top



Ok, Mikey, you are old school.

I remember the shop teacher telling us that machining is the only trade where you wash your hands before you use the toilet.  Important to keep some parts pristine and clean.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 1, 2018)

Tried a lot over the years... Nothin beat Boraxo powdered hand cleaner  ... I still use it...


----------



## gonzo (Nov 1, 2018)

I use a spray bottle with 50/50 simple green and water. Quick and effective.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 1, 2018)

No water/sink in my shop and 3 door between me and the nearest sink.  I found these Kimberly-Clark  WypAll Waterless Cleaning Wipes. They work GREAT and as the name implies, no water needed.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B002K2JTG2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## thunderalley3 (Nov 1, 2018)

Fast Oange with pumice followed by dawn blue if it still looks like they are not clean. My wife was nice when we remodeled a few years ago and put hot water in my shop, I think she was tired of greasy towels.


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 2, 2018)

Zip hand cleaners are by far the best in my opinion. Close second is the Snap On cleaner with walnut shells. Neither of these cleaners clog drains like GoJo tends to load of drains with scum and clog them. 
    For what it’s worth, I recently found this on eBay and Amazon and I’d bet it’s about equal to the. Snap On cleaners. Probably what the Snap On is except snappy relabeled it. Stockhausen  Kresto http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...t=&hvlocphy=9025153&hvtargid=kwd-303005780118


----------



## Grandpop (Nov 2, 2018)

I never use gloves on cars and my machines. I use the Lava / Boraxo when really bad. I like the HF orange GOOP. For my machine shop with no water and 2 doors to the sink, I keep these Dymon wipes available. Work great, don't tear, and if you let them dry you can clean up spilled mess with them next day. Final clan at the sink with Dawn.

https://www.amazon.com/Dymon-ITW422...8&qid=1541181131&sr=8-4&keywords=scrubs+wipes


----------



## cbellanca (Nov 2, 2018)

NCjeeper said:


> x2.


I must agree, Dawn is the best and least expensive hand cleaner. I also use a Dawn solution to soak my shop aprons prior to washing. works great.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 2, 2018)

We had a local product here called "Sans-Soil" (without soil) in the 70s, great stuff. Brown and pasty, with pumice and lanolin and probably other things. Best I have ever used; I am still nursing the pail of it I bought way back when. Wish they (a company called "Plantsmith") still made it...
mark


----------



## DavidMTL (Nov 11, 2018)

We've got Wurth in our shop.  Cleans quite nice but doesn't rip your hands to shreds like some of the citrus stuff.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 11, 2018)

The best I have ever used is the blue stuff made by First Ayd.  It has pumice and you have to rinse with water, but it will clean grime that the others don't cut. It will dry out your skin if you use it frequently though.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Chuck K said:


> The best I have ever used is the blue stuff made by First Ayd. It has pumice and you have to rinse with water, but it will clean grime that the others don't cut. It will dry out your skin if you use it frequently though.


That's what Bag Balm is for.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 13, 2018)

I use Gojo Cherry Gel... Use it dry to get most of the stuff off your hands then rinse. I dont find it does near the same with wet hands. Stuff works great

If Im in the shop and using a degreaser (cleaning up my new lathe), I'll just spray some degreaser in my hands, use it like a soap, then wipe them with a paper towel. These degreasers are powerful.


----------



## WalterC (Nov 15, 2018)

We're suppose to wash our hands? Well whataya know- that explains it. 


I make a gallon jug by using 3% laundry detergent and .5% dish detergent in water. Lasts about a year.


----------

